# ADA 60p planning



## crispy0 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello everyone, i am in the process of planning for the ADA 60p mist type r and just want to run some of my decisions by you guys (and girls). Here is where i am so far:

Tank: ADA 60p Mist Type R

Stand: ADA style DIY stand (will make a thread on that later)

Lighting: Nova extreme 2x 24watt T5HO. This will be hung on an ADA style DIY light stand, but i don't know how high above the water to hang it.

Co2: Paintball Co2 tank and regulator, GLA Atomic in-line co2 diffuser 12/16mm, Atomic bubble counter with integrated check valve.

Heater: Hydor ETH 200 In-line Heater- 1/2"-200 W

Lily pipes: Borneo Wild Stainless Steel inflow and outflow-13mm

Filter: Need some help with this one. Currently i have decided on the Eheim Ecco 2236 because of 2 things. 1) Easy priming 2) THe quick disconects are conected to pump housing allowing me to have more space to put my CO2 and heater in-line.

Some things to consider: My stocking will be moderately heavy, and all of the fish are small and like slow flowing water. This will be 2.5 wpg and i will be using mostly low or moderate light plants. Do you agree with my choice?

Filter media: Seachem Purigen and Matrix. Will this be enough or should i use carbon as well?

Thanks in advance to everyone who checks out my plan and helps me with my decisions


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry you had so many looks and no replies. 

Here are my thoughts. 

Don't know much about that eheim but many happy folks are running 2217's and 2215's on 60P tanks right now. I run a 2215 with a 2217 impeller. I am happy with this, I have an iwagumi in the 60p so there aren't many obstructions to flow. 

I don't have experience with with Matrix but I toss a bag of the Purigen that comes in the bag in my filter for extra buffer. I don't know if you'll need the carbon. I am able to start tanks with mature filters these days so I usually just throw the mature filter with biomedia and purigen on the tank and do lots of water changes till I get a cycled tank. 

Good luck with your build!


----------



## crispy0 (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, I actually gave up on the post. I will not 2in carbon then,i heard great things about purigen so it should be fine. The ecco 2234 is about the same as the 2215 so I eill probably just use that. Anyway thanks for responding to a skipped over thread


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

crispy0 said:


> Hello everyone, i am in the process of planning for the ADA 60p mist type r and just want to run some of my decisions by you guys (and girls). Here is where i am so far:
> 
> Tank: ADA 60p Mist Type R
> 
> ...


Don't give up on your posts. Sometimes it helps just to respond to your own post to "bump" it to the top. I know I didn't see it the first time around.

Anyhow, some answers to your questions.

Tank: Nice choice. I have a 90-P and love it.

Stand: Looking forward to the build thread.

Lighting: This could be high light or it could be medium light. You'll have to play with mounting height to determine that since you'll have no other way of controlling intensity. I recommend one white bulb and one red bulb such as a Giesemann midday and aqua flora. Unless you don't plan on any red plants.

CO2: Go for a regular 5lb. tank instead. You'll be filling those paintball tanks left and right and I'm not sure the paintball regulators can handle the high pressure necessary for your planned diffuser.

Heater: Nice choice. I have the 300 watt one and love it.

Lily Pipes: Cool

Filter: Eheim 2215. Priming is easy enough. Just fill it with water and hook it up. Use the media it comes with and add the purigen if you like. Using carbon upon start-up is a good idea as it quickly collinizes with bacteria.


----------



## crispy0 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey Aaron, thanks for the really detailed response. I went ahead and ordered the heater, and all filter components. Trust me, your posts gave me a lot of confidence in my plan. I will use a 5# co2 tank now that you mention it though, thanks. As for my lighting, i am using one daylight 10k and one colormax 6.7k. Anyway thanks for all of your help in this build


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

crispy0 said:


> Hey Aaron, thanks for the really detailed response. I went ahead and ordered the heater, and all filter components. Trust me, your posts gave me a lot of confidence in my plan. I will use a 5# co2 tank now that you mention it though, thanks. As for my lighting, i am using one daylight 10k and one colormax 6.7k. Anyway thanks for all of your help in this build


Sounds like a good plan. Depending on how tall your stand is you might even fit a 10 lb. CO2 tank under there. I'm planning to redo mine to accomadate a 20 lb. tank. I'm getting tired of paying for $20 refills on my 5 lb. tank when I know a 20 lb. refill is $22.

You never mentioned substrate. Is this the ultra clear glass ADA tank you're getting? Something nobody talks about a lot is that the low iron glass scratches a little bit easier than the regular stuff. Consider using a "soft" substrate such as Aquasoil or something similar.


----------



## crispy0 (Feb 24, 2009)

I thought about 10lbs but I think it would be to cramped and I want it to be organized underneath. Yes it ous the high clarity glass and I will be using aqua soil. I tried planted tanks before, but it didn't go well because I didn't have all of the right equipment so I figured with this tank I would do it"right" and go top of the line


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Just FYI, suction cups do not stick to the frosted glass on the outside of ADA mist tanks. Something important to consider.


----------



## crispy0 (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow! You just saved me $125. I can't believe they wouldn't put that somewhere. Guess I will be getting a normal 60p and putting some kind of window frost film on it. Thanks justlikeapill, you are a lifesaver


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

crispy0 said:


> Guess I will be getting a normal 60p and putting some kind of window frost film on it. Thanks justlikeapill, you are a lifesaver


That's what I did to mine. The nice thing is I can change it now too if I want to.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

ADA makes a regular mist tank, not type R, also. Just the frosted back.


----------



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

what kind of regulator do you use with ur 5lbs co2 tank? may i ask where u purchase it from?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Do78521 said:


> what kind of regulator do you use with ur 5lbs co2 tank? may i ask where u purchase it from?


Right now I'm using a the dual guage premium regulator from micromatic.com. You also need to add a needle valve of some sort.


----------

